# revo software update



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got my Revo back from Aristo,a little bit over 2 weeks to get the newest software update!

Manfred


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

3 days there, 10 mins for the update, 3days back. What did they do for the other week?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Manfred, are you saying you are pleased? 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Well,GREG, pleased? Mhhmm I like the revo control works good for me ,I got 2 Tx i will stick them somehow together so on one side there will be the traincontrol on the other side(2nd TX)i'll controll the switches! 

Time turnaround till programming was done and sent back kind a sucks but what can you do,most things aren't made in the US The only things made in the US are the BIG $$$ MAKERS CEO's! 
I guess somewhat pleased that we have still a little time and money to play chooh chooh 

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was trying to understand if your announcement was that: 

you were happy with the turnaround 
mad about it taking 2 weeks (made in the US has nothing to do with the update, since it was done in the US) 
or you were just happy to have it updated 

Sounds like no, sort of, and yes... 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Got you Greg,it was ok for now since my yard is covered on one side with inches of pine needles on the other side with about 1 ft of snow and at our club layout at the Ogden Train Show my Live steam Mogul used an 2.4 remote control from Traxxas. so this time Aristo,s turn around time did not bother me as much! 

Manfred


----------

